# Pineapple curry



## otuatail (Nov 12, 2016)

I have posted curry recipes on this forum before. I have been to India and here I have done banquets using my own recipes tailored more to European tastes. I went shopping today and there was a special offer on Pineapple. I am making a curry tonight and jokingly said I might make a Pineapple curry.

BUT? Has anyone ever heard or experimented in this area?


----------



## CakePoet (Nov 12, 2016)

There is a lovely Sri Lankan  recipe for  pineapple curry, but you cant dull it down for  European palates because then  the balance is off.


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 12, 2016)

Wow!  I just googled Pineapple Curry and it is amazing the recipes that pop up! 

And they ALL sound delish!  Squash, shrimp, chicken, coconut, pork, sweet potato....

not sure I have any pineapple in the cupboard.  might have to dash for the grocer.


----------



## otuatail (Nov 12, 2016)

*** 
There is a lovely Sri Lankan recipe for pineapple curry, but you cant dull it down for European palates because then the balance is off.
****

One does need to clarify this statement does one?

An intelligent person would not put another person down without giving a GOOD rational reason for it. If someone was in some way ignorant of an ethnic quality then one should explain ones self.


----------



## otuatail (Nov 12, 2016)

Sorry Cake Pot
These Chef's disagree

Sri Lankan Pineapple Curry Recipe - Food.com

Thai squash & pineapple curry | BBC Good Food

Sweet & hot prawn & pineapple curry | BBC Good Food

Thai Curry is a sweet hot cuury


----------



## dragnlaw (Nov 12, 2016)

*otuatail*, this is a friendly place where people can agree or dis-agree without being snarky.   Because in cooking there is rarely a right or wrong.  Just individual tastes and thoughts.

We all make spelling mistakes and easily mis-read something also don't mean to embarrass you but..  her name is *CakePoet*.


----------



## otuatail (Nov 13, 2016)

Yes but you don't just tell someone your wrong without telling that person the reason why. the balance is off is not a constructive comment. I stated that I had been to India and I was good at this. I have posted some of my curries on this website that were very appreciated. I would have thought the owner of the reply might expand on the reply.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 13, 2016)

Not everyone in this conversation is fluent in English.  Please take note of this and attempt to be friendly, not confrontational.  An opinion was given, no one told you you were wrong.


----------



## CakePoet (Nov 13, 2016)

No my computer crashed and I been struggling all weekend with problems, I thought it  had posted the link too, but it hadnt and  yes I am dyslexic , yes I am Swedish, svenska är mitt första språk.

Please dont take everything a threat, please. There can be other  reason  the  comment isnt overflowning with compliments. 

There is a lovely Sri Lankan recipe for pineapple curry, but you cant dull it down for European palates because then the balance is off. Due to the sweetness of the pineapple, you need  to keep a balance of the spices. 

Pineapple curry : Sri Lanka Recipes : Malini's Kitchen


----------

